# L30 Altima Performance Exhaust



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

One of my co-workers has a 00 Altima SE. He has an knockoff Apex N1 can on the car now. He keeps getting stopped by the local PD. Is there any performance exhaust that is not too loud and looks kind of stock in appearance?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Try Magnaflow Mufflers. A lot of people I know have these and they aren't too loud.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sometimes installing a good resonator in the midpipe can help too? I have a question though and I'm wondering whether he has removed the cat?

Troy


----------



## BLACK SE (Mar 9, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> Sometimes installing a good resonator in the midpipe can help too? I have a question though and I'm wondering whether he has removed the cat?
> 
> Troy



A resonator wouldn't be a bad idea, to lower the tone a bit. But yeah try Magnaflow at SWA they have a decent rep.


----------

